# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Anyone upload Ancestry or Myheritage raw data into ADNTRO?

## dima.zitoun

If you have, what was your mtdna? I got H2a2a1. but unsure if its because it's the CRS default.

----------

